# ordnerberechtigungen auslesen



## Exceptionist (26. Nov 2008)

hat jemand von euch schon davon mal was gelesen? 
ich hab bisher nur varianten mit batch oder vbs gefunden.

kann man sowas nich auch irgendwie mit java auslesen lassen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (26. Nov 2008)

API:

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/io/File.html



> boolean File#canExecute()
> Tests whether the application can execute the file denoted by this abstract pathname.
> 
> boolean File#canRead()
> ...



mit java 1.7 und nio"2" wird noch mehr möglich sein

// EDIT

da da ganze im Forum Netzwerkprogrammierung ist musst du uns zuerst mitteilen wie du auf das Netzwerk zugreifst
wenn du Berechtigungen aus einem Netzwerk meinst.


----------



## Exceptionist (26. Nov 2008)

joa ich dachte da jetzt an http-requests..
ich geh zur zeit mit nem "directory-checker"(aufgebaut auf den http-client den man von apache bekommt) daher und prüfe, welche ordner nen directorylisting erlauben.
is als plugin für unser monitoring-system gedacht, man kann parameter über die konsole übergeben oder auch ne ganze liste an domains.
die ordnerstruktur wird über xml gepflegt.
hab das ding seit gestern lauffähig und ein bekannter meinte des bräuchte noch des feature diese berechtigungen auszulesen...


edit: wenn ich das dann von aussen lesen kann is ja nur sichergestellt, dass ich als mitgleid der gruppe "others" zugriff habe oder??

was mit user oder group is, kann ich ja nich erkennen, wenn ich net user oder teil der usergroup bin..
oder irre ich da grad? also hätt ich als ergebnis nen ??7 wenn da read write und execute möglich is?


----------

